# Record Opium Crop in Afghanistan



## AWP (Jun 27, 2007)

I imagine that this doesn't look good on the other side of the pond. It also underscores the challenges that we face in that country. It doesn't help that the Afghans won't help themselves.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/afghanistan/story/0,,2112348,00.html?gusrc=rss&feed=networkfront



> Helmand province in southern Afghanistan, where some 7,000 British troops are based, is on the verge of becoming the world's biggest drugs supplier, cultivating more opium than entire countries such as Burma, Morocco, or even Colombia, the UN warned yesterday.


----------

